# Needing old .45 Llama 1911 Parts.



## Torkwrench

Guys, I came across an old Llama .45 1911 style pistol. It was given to me by my Dad who had it for many years before he died, so of course I want to keep it. My quandry is, I'd like to up-grade it just a bit wiht some new parts like a new barrell, grips, or even a re-build kit. But I am having problems finding things for it online and at my local Dealer. The gun still shoots rather well, but it really only likes Ball Ammo. It dosen't like to feed JHP ammo, and sometimes it'll catch a spent casing in the midst of ejecting it. I haven't polished the feed ramp yet but I will end up doing that. 

Can you guys give me any tips or suggestions on finding parts or making altercations to it to make it work somewhat better?


----------



## tony pasley

Good luck is all I can offer.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

You tried numrich?
http://www.e-gunparts.com/model.asp?idDept=149


----------



## Torkwrench

Thanks for the input guys. I'll check out e-guns.com


----------



## Torkwrench

Here's another question. Does anyone know what parts from other 1911's will interchange in the Llama? I.E. Barrell, extractor and so on.


----------



## junkyarddawg

*Llama IXA 45 acp parts*

Hi,
I recently joined this forum because it is one of a few that has talked about the Llama IXA 45 acp.
I inherited a weapons collection which consist of several hand guns, rifles and shotguns. Also a parts bank that needs cataloged!
I do have parts to a Llama IXA 45 acp already cataloged, cleaned, oiled, bagged seperately and ready to use. All parts are in excellent condition.
This is a great parts pakage for rebuilding, replacing or repairing Llama IX series and 1911 clone.

The package contents:

-ALL screws,retaining pins and springs

-trigger assembly

-grip safety assembly

-rear sight assembly

-recoil spring

-recoil spring bushing

-recoil spring retaining tube

-barrel bushing

-plunger assembly

-firing pin assembly

-hammer assembly

-mainspring housing assembly

-cartridge assembly group

-disconnect assembly with sear pin

-extractor

Also included in package:

-R/L Original Walnut wood pistol grips with screws and Llama insignia on both grips.

-2-original magazines with "MADE IN SPAIN" stamp on the bottom.
(I can supply phoitos to prove authenticity)

***MAIN FRAME,SLIDE,SLIDE LOCK AND BARREL- NOT INCLUDED

This is a PACKAGE DEAL ONLY and I am asking - $150.00 or best offer.
Serious interested individuals can contact me by email: [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

welcome to the forum.....


----------



## JB

*Feed problem on 1911*



Torkwrench said:


> Guys, I came across an old Llama .45 1911 style pistol. It was given to me by my Dad who had it for many years before he died, so of course I want to keep it. My quandry is, I'd like to up-grade it just a bit wiht some new parts like a new barrell, grips, or even a re-build kit. But I am having problems finding things for it online and at my local Dealer. The gun still shoots rather well, but it really only likes Ball Ammo. It dosen't like to feed JHP ammo, and sometimes it'll catch a spent casing in the midst of ejecting it. I haven't polished the feed ramp yet but I will end up doing that.
> 
> Can you guys give me any tips or suggestions on finding parts or making altercations to it to make it work somewhat better?


Polishing the feed ramp isn't going to fix the problem. Also, it's a two stage ramp. I can help you with this and find parts for you too if you haven't already had the problem fixed or found parts.
Feel free to contact me I am a Gunsmith.
JB


----------



## JB

The barrel will but the extractor won't. If your Llama has a round indicator, a stock 1911 barrel will have to be slightly modified to fit or take out the live round indicator.

JB


----------



## JB

I just joined the forum and saw your post. Do you still have this package?

JB


----------



## JB

Thanks

JB


----------

